# Front CA Certified catalytic converter for 2001 Altima



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima (KA24DE engine) and recently got a P0420 code. I realized that my flexpipe is all dented like it got hit with a stone. I am going to replace that but my mechanic says that the catalytic converter probably needs to be replaced as well because the constricted airflow might have damaged the front cat. 

The bad news is that I happen to live in the nightmare state if ever your catalytic converter goes bust: CALIFORNIA!! Its the only state where they are passing new catalytic converter laws (Jan 2012) when cities are going bankrupt!

I am having an increasingly hard time finding catalytic converters that are "California Legal" and "California sellable" (for the lack of a better term). It appears that there are many CA legal catalytic converters but are not legally allowed to be sold or installed in CA. 

I would like to know of resources where I can get CA legal front catalytic converter. My local store is quoting $600 for an after market cat. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1stAAANissanParts.com is showing the front converter for CA certified 2001 Altimas for $378.72+shipping. This is a genuine Nissan part. The site is run by a Nissan dealer in NY state near Buffalo and I've used them before. Their prices are tough to beat! For aftermarket parts, I usually use Rockauto.com


----------



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

smj999smj Thanks for the reply.

I did a bit of digging and found some information. Before I begin, some general information.

*General California Emissions:* In Jan 2012, CA passed a bill that made many "california legal" cats "illegal". Many brands like Catco, Airtek which comply with California emissions standards (CARB) are not legally allowed to be sold or installed on vehicles registered in California. The law also makes it illegal to install "used" cats. Please be aware of this information because these are expensive parts and you don't want to use the wrong one and fail emissions.

Now, as smj999smj pointed out, 1stAAANissanParts.com has front catalytic converter for 378 (No part number mentioned on the website). I checked with Autozone and rockauto and found that Bosal cats (Front: 089-9406, Rear: 089-9408) are one of the very few cats that are both California legal and can be sold in California. Rockauto has the best prices for both (which is about 300 and 250 respectively).

I spoke to a muffler shop owner who said that cheap cats are out of the question as the new CA laws have monopolized this particular industry and cats can cost upto 20-30% more now. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Bosal's exhaust products. Last one I got was a Y-pipe that incorporated three catalytic converters for a Chevy Blazer with a 4.3L V6 which I happened to get from Rockauto.com. My other option was a Walker Exhaust part, but comments I read about it said that you had to tap a dent in the pipe to get it to fit properly. The Bosal unit was well made and a direct, bolt on fit and a 5-year warranty. While I prefer to use genuine Nissan parts on Nissans, I have nothing bad to say about Bosal's exhaust systems. One thing to note was that another reason I went with the Bosal from Rockauto was that the shipping cost for the Walker part (also from Rockauto) was ridiculously higher than the Bosal part. Shipping costs are something you really have to pay attention to when buying from Rockauto. They do have great prices and selection and I buy from them frequently.


----------



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

smj999smj,

Actually I have a more basic and fundamental question. I have a P0420 and I believe the car comes with 2 cats (Front and the back). How do I know which one to replace?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

akshayas1986 said:


> smj999smj,
> 
> Actually I have a more basic and fundamental question. I have a P0420 and I believe the car comes with 2 cats (Front and the back). How do I know which one to replace?


The ECM uses the front and rear O2 sensors to determine catalytic efficiency thus the catalytic converter between the front and rear 02 sensors is the one that is monitored. In your car and every other one that I can think of, it's the front catalytic converter that is monitored. On vehicles with two front catalytic converters, like on a V6, the catalytic converters are distinguished by which engine bank they are on and the corresponding trouble code, P0420 or P0430.


----------



## jhon kaylor009 (Aug 31, 2012)

A very nice and informative topic i like it very much i love this post thanks for this. I will tell my all friends such a good site.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

akshayas1986 said:


> I have a 2001 Nissan Altima (KA24DE engine) and recently got a P0420 code. I realized that my flexpipe is all dented like it got hit with a stone. I am going to replace that but my mechanic says that the catalytic converter probably needs to be replaced as well because the constricted airflow might have damaged the front cat.


Before you condemn the CAT, replace the flexpipe; then reset the ECU codes. If the P0420 comes back, then check the following for possible causes:

- Intake air leaks
- Dead injector(s)
- Injector leaks
- Dirty Spark plugs
- Improper ignition timing


----------

